# The Amazing Spiderman 2



## MFB (Feb 27, 2013)

Apparently Chris Cooper has just signed on for the role of Norman Osborn, and is joining an already fucking incredible line-up for the sequel to last year's "The Amazing Spiderman" (my favorite superhero movie to date)

Chris Cooper Joins Spider-Man Sequel Cast - Forbes

I'm interested in Jamie Foxx as Max Dillon since he's always been a white dude and has had some interesting stuff done in the past, but what I'm more curious about is Paul Giamatti as Rhino? I know the dude wears a suit for it but facially Giamatti looks totally different from the Rhino (Aleksei somethingorother). The main "antagonist" from _Chronicle_ will be playing Harry Osborn as well. Mary-Jane will be showing up in this one but no word on whether or not she'll be the leading lady. HIGHLY unlikely that she'll take over for Gwen's role unless they just write her out until they unveil Green Goblin in which case I'm sure Gwen will show back up to test the potential Pete/MJ duo then we'll run into the infamous Spider moment; hell, there's even speculation of Felicia Hardy showing up, which would be alright in my book if done well, just not sure if it'd be too much of the Spidey-verse showing up in say a an hour and forty five to two and a half hour movie (and even that two and a half is stretching it). 

As much as I had hoped for Vulture showing up, it's possible that if this does well, he'll be a 3rd along with some others and do a finale with the Sinister Six


----------



## Xaios (Feb 28, 2013)

Chris Cooper is a great actor, no doubt he'll be a helluva Green Goblin.

I remember, before they turfed the first film series, how the 4th movie was going to have The Vulture and Felicia Hardy as... the Vultress. Yeah, shit was gonna get weird fast. I'm glad they didn't go there.

Undoubtedly Emma Stone/Gwen Stacy will still have a large part in the movie.


Spoiler



But let's be honest, if they follow the comics at all, she will meet her demise eventually, especially since the Green Goblin is a known factor now. Possibly at the end of this movie. After all, Peter makes a promise to George Stacy to "leave her out of it so she doesn't get hurt." The ending of Amazing Spiderman heavily implies that he reneged on his promise, which likely foretells her death.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Feb 28, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Chris Cooper is a great actor, no doubt he'll be a helluva Green Goblin.



I'm really excited to see what they do with the Green Goblin's appearance.



Spoiler



If she doesn't die I'm going to be extremely disappointed.
Felt odd saying something like that

I think if it does it'll happen at the end,
Works out chronologically, if I remember correctly, and is probably best for the film


----------



## MFB (Feb 28, 2013)

Spoiler



I feel like she won't die at the very end, more like 3/4 of the way through since that'd give Peter the spark he needs to really stop Goblin. He's come close to killing some of his villains and this would be one of them. Plus then at the end would sweep in MJ Watson and help try to relieve some of that pain and guilt he feels.

Felicia as Vultress is just ...terrible really. I mean, as far as I've known there's never been a Vultress villain and I've got a decent chunk of Spidey knowledge under my belt. It'd end up coming across extremely weird and forced.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 28, 2013)

Paul Giamatti is perfect for Rhino if they're going for the Ultimate version: a small guy in a suit. 

Jamie Foxx isn't who I'd think of first for Electro, but I'm interested to see where he takes the character.

Chris Cooper I've seen in films before, but nothing particularly comes to mind. He doesn't really look like I'd expect Osborn to look, but we'll see.

Venom has been teased at being in this film in some form or another, and the Monolith brought up the idea that it may be Harry Osborn that becomes him (as he does in the recent Ultimate Spider-Man cartoon). I hope not, as I like the character of Eddie Brock and I don't think Harry should be a villain for a good while. 

Colm Feore and Felicity Jones I think will be Vulture and Black Cat respectively. 

Either way, definitely feels like they're laying the foundations for a Sinister Six film, which would explain what they meant by saying it will be an ambitious series.



Xaios said:


> Undoubtedly Emma Stone/Gwen Stacy will still have a large part in the movie.





Spoiler



Emma stone has acknowledged the fact she expects her character to die at some point, and as MJ will be in the next one I feel like they will be building up to it, but not quite yet. I think Gwen should stick around for a while. If they go with the ultimate Spider-Man comics, she could come back as Carnage eventually anyway.


----------



## MFB (Feb 28, 2013)

This one seems to be following the "Amazing" (and eventually Superior if it does well) story line so mixing the Ultimate-verse (especially the cartoon one) in it seems like a bad idea to me. Curt's evolution in the first one is exactly how it went down in the comics - a man who eventually succumbed to his reptilian/primal side and was stuck as the lizard, so if they mix in Rhino from the Ultimate universe and leave it at that then it's fine. But if they start doing things like you were saying with you-know-who people will ALWAYS associate him with Cassidy, much like how Eddie Brock will always be considered Venom; despite Flash Thompson being him in the comics now and Eddie Brock is actually _Anti[/b]-Venom but that's a whole different story _


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 2, 2013)

I think it already borrows a lot from the Ultimate universe, more so the comics than the cartoon. Parker's personality is certainly much closer to the Ultimate version. 

They have shown they're willing to blend the different universes though, which is cool but as long as they don't muddle it. 

The Venom symbiote has swapped around a lot. Mac Gargan (Scoprion) owned it before, now Flash Thompson, and Eddie Brock has been Anti-Venom and now Toxin. But would be a bad idea to go down that road in the films. Too complicated.


----------



## MFB (Apr 19, 2013)

So, uh, WTF to Jaime Foxx as Electro







Seriously should have gone with the green and yellow outfit like in the regular Marvel-verse


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 19, 2013)

eh, it'll be fine. 

the green and yellow suit is a bit.. cheesy, and while I'm not a big fan of Ultimate Electro, he certainly doesn't look as retarded as the classic suit, lol.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 21, 2013)

Wait, Paul Giamatti is in this? Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 22, 2013)

Electro easily has one of the dumbest looking costumes in the Spiderman Universe. This look is definitely an improvement.

Awesome make-up job, too.


----------



## MFB (Apr 22, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Electro easily has one of the dumbest looking costumes in the Spiderman Universe. This look is definitely an improvement.
> 
> Awesome make-up job, too.



They could've made him primarily black and green with the yellow being an accent but this is just weird looking and doesn't seem to come across as Electro, at least not yet


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm a little worried they're going to cram too many villains into one movie. I would be fine with Green Goblin being kind of a shadowy figure orchestrating things from behind the scenes, but with Electro and the Rhino... things would get pretty crowded. Especially with Rumors of Venom also showing up in some form.

I am interested to see how they "deal with" (kill off) Gwen. 

Personally, my favorite two Spidey villains are, and always will be, Venom and Green Goblin. As long as this series does those two justice I will be happy. I don't particularly care that they follow the comics (since there are different versions of their origins, etc) as long as they don't screw it up. Venom is probably my all-time favorite bad-guy and seeing how lame he was in the previous series was a HUGE letdown.


----------



## MFB (Apr 23, 2013)

I find it HIGHLY doubtful that Venom will show up as they know the biggest issue with Spiderman 3 was too many villains in one movie so it kind of plays out in two acts, so with this it'll be like you said: Rhino and Electro are the two main villains with Norman Osbourne acting as the shadowy villain who I'm sure will debut right towards the end and set up for the third film.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 24, 2013)

MFB said:


> I find it HIGHLY doubtful that Venom will show up as they know the biggest issue with Spiderman 3 was too many villains in one movie so it kind of plays out in two acts, so with this it'll be like you said: Rhino and Electro are the two main villains with Norman Osbourne acting as the shadowy villain who I'm sure will debut right towards the end and set up for the third film.


 
This is what I'm hoping for. I had heard rumors of Venom being in it, but nothing substantiated. Too many bad guys is not a good thing.

I wonder if Gwen bites the dust in this movie or the next. If she does, I doubt they'll go the original comic route and have spider-man accidentally kill her. That would be pretty fucking tragic. More likely that it's the Green Goblin in a more direct way and this contributes to him being the next film's main antagonist.

I haven't read anything about it, but do you guys know if they're ditching the high school setting? I feel like, with the current age of the actors, it would make more sense from both a storyline and common sense standpoint to jump ahead to college.

I've been a big Spiderman fan for a long time and the reboot film was much better than the previous series IMHO. I couldn't stand Tobey as Parker, he was just so damn whiney all the fucking time. The rest of the cast was fine, and the first two movies were good... but it goes without saying that Spider man 3 was awful...


----------



## MFB (Apr 24, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> This is what I'm hoping for. I had heard rumors of Venom being in it, but nothing substantiated. Too many bad guys is not a good thing.
> 
> I wonder if Gwen bites the dust in this movie or the next. If she does, I doubt they'll go the original comic route and have spider-man accidentally kill her. That would be pretty fucking tragic. More likely that it's the Green Goblin in a more direct way and this contributes to him being the next film's main antagonist.
> 
> ...



My guess?

Pete's now a Freshman - if not Sophomore - at NYU since if I remember correctly, he was a Senior in ASM so it'd make sense to set it slightly down the road.

Gwen prediction: Throughout the film we see Norman not only potentially orchestrating the attacks on Spiderman with Electro and Rhino as his pawns, but he's also transforming more and more into the Goblin after testing another new Oscorp serum, on himself. In the second to last shot, we see Norman discovering Peter and Gwen still have a relationship, and since Parker has a relationship to Spiderman, he can use Gwen to get to him. FINAL SHOT! Like, last 15 minutes of the film, Peter goes to the bathroom leaving Gwen in her room and when he comes back she's missing. He hears the sound of Goblin's hoverboard outside her windows and looks. There stands in full suit, Norman as Green Goblin with Gwen dangling by her ankle. "BRING ME SPIDERMAN!" He screams to Parker, and to show he's serious, drops Gwen as collateral damage and flies off. Peter jumps out the window after her and shoots his cartridge, which catches, but when he pulls up he snaps her neck; killing her. He grabs her body in air and manages to swing back up in time before hitting the ground, entering back through her window and lays her body on her bed.


----------



## thatguy87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Am I the only one who hates this new string of movies? Tobey Maguire was a much better spiderman (imo) and Carnage was fucking set up for the next movie!!! BASTARDS! yes I know he retired or whatever, but this new personality is just crap. I will be honest, I have never read any of the comic books, I only watched the Fox cartoon, but I fucking loved that cartoon and they kind of left it incomplete. 

... On second thought, fuck the movies altogether, let's just make more Spiderman cartoons like the cancellation never happened.


----------



## MFB (Apr 24, 2013)

thatguy87 said:


> Tobey Maguire was a much better Spiderman [...] but this new personality is just crap. I will be honest, I have never read any of the comic books



That's your problem right there. Tobey Maguire Spiderman isn't nearly as one-liner or charismatic as Peter Parker in the comics, he's Tobey Maguire being called Peter Parker. Peter is a one line slinging machine, that's still caring and underneath it all - a human. Plus, even look wise Maguire seemed off as a choice. He was kind of average height and stocky, whereas Pete is lanky and has a face like Andrew Garfield's


----------



## thatguy87 (Apr 24, 2013)

MFB said:


> That's your problem right there. Tobey Maguire Spiderman isn't nearly as one-liner or charismatic as Peter Parker in the comics, he's Tobey Maguire being called Peter Parker. Peter is a one line slinging machine, that's still caring and underneath it all - a human. Plus, even look wise Maguire seemed off as a choice. He was kind of average height and stocky, whereas Pete is lanky and has a face like Andrew Garfield's



Cartoon was still better and he was constantly cracking bad one liners that were better than the ones in the movie. Maybe it was the writing in the movie that I didn't like, but Andrew Garfield was extremely underwhelming. I have no qualms with Emma Stone however...


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 24, 2013)

I just didn't like Tobey as Spider Man due to his constant bitching and moaning. My interpretation of the character was always that he starts out very socially awkward but he gradually breaks out of his shell. In the original series he never really loses that social awkwardness.

The other thing that bothered me was that MJ is supposed to be his "confidant". Aside from the odd fight every now and then, she's kind of the person keeping Peter sane. Raimi's movies turned the relationship into mostly Peter being obsessive and stalker-ish and them not communicating very well most of the time. 

That being said, I didn't hate the original trilogy, I just think it could've been a lot better.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a hard time believing that they're going to go full comic book on Gwen Stacey's death. It'd be a pretty dark twist to have Spider-man accidentally kill her while stopping her fall. I don't think the first movie was dark enough for something like that. You never know though. In any case, I agree that if it happens in this movie then it will lead up to the Green Goblin likely being the main antagonist in the third movie, giving Peter a motive to get revenge against him. It would also allow them to introduce MJ into the storyline in a way more consistent with the comics.

Then again, as long as it's as entertaining as the last movie was, I'm cool with that.

I also enjoyed the cartoon back in the 90s as a kid. I remember I used to watch that every day after school. It's not really all that true to the comics (not that it matters), but it was good in it's own right. Of course, I haven't seen it in years! Kids these days are so deprived . I had X-Men, Spider-man, all those 90s Nickelodeon cartoons, etc.


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 25, 2013)

New photos! 







I like the weird look (and terrible hair!) Jamie Foxx has here and I have a feeling that they'll play him as a bit of a loner/obsessive type for the first part of the film then have him change when he gets his powers, it's also worth noting that he's not going to be running around in a hoodie and jeans for the entire movie cause he does have a costume but it comes later on in the movie and seeing as this series of films seems to be based on Ultimate Spiderman I have a feeling it'll be in a similar vein to this.











Dane Dehaan as Harry Osborn not much to say here apart from the fact that he looks a lot like Mark Hammill with an emo combover.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Apr 25, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> stuff



Might want to spoiler tag that. I know it's more about the comic book, and might not even happen in the movie, but could potentially be a huge spoiler.


----------



## fwd0120 (Apr 25, 2013)

Triple-J said:


> Dane Dehaan as Harry Osborn not much to say here apart from the fact that he looks a lot like Mark Hammill with an emo combover.


QFT!! I almost died laughing!!!!


----------



## Sicarius (May 2, 2013)

The only really "Ultimate" thing I've seen so far has been Electro's costume. Everything else has kind of lined up with the "Amazing" story line from the late 90s-00s.

I'd be totally into having Shocker and Mysterio eventually in the series of movies, but as an immature adult male, I can't help but snicker at Shocker's name.


----------



## Fiction (May 2, 2013)

Where was the first amazing spiderman?

I kid, I kid.


----------



## flint757 (May 2, 2013)

Given their direction with cross species genetics I hope when they bring the goblin in it isn't a retarded suit like the first spiderman and something a bit more...


----------



## jbab (May 2, 2013)

I'd be ok if they introduced Eddie Brock just as a minor character and perhaps set up a rivalry between him and Peter


----------



## MFB (May 2, 2013)

jbab said:


> I'd be ok if they introduced Eddie Brock just as a minor character and perhaps set up a rivalry between him and Peter



Most likely they'll use Flash Thompson (the current Venom, with Eddie Brock now as Anti-Venom) since he was already in the first ASM movie


----------



## jbab (May 3, 2013)

MFB said:


> Most likely they'll use Flash Thompson (the current Venom, with Eddie Brock now as Anti-Venom) since he was already in the first ASM movie



I could be alright if they made him a Venom similar to Eddie Brock's (not always mentally stable anti-hero). I'm not sure about the whole Agent Venom thing... Although keep in mind that if the movies followed the comics the real Peter would be dead and Spiderman would be Doc Ock in Peter's body


----------



## MFB (May 3, 2013)

jbab said:


> I could be alright if they made him a Venom similar to Eddie Brock's (not always mentally stable anti-hero). I'm not sure about the whole Agent Venom thing... Although keep in mind that if the movies followed the comics the real Peter would be dead and Spiderman would be Doc Ock in Peter's body



I would DEFINITELY edit that since it's THE spoiler of ASM #700 and gives away the premise for Superior Spiderman and would be furious if someone just threw it out there and I hadn't caught up yet.

Definitely won't be seeing Agent Venom as everyone would throw a hissy fit before realizing that's what his current status is but Flash does give in to the primal side of Venom so they can use him as the beastly version


----------



## groverj3 (May 4, 2013)

Yeah, I don't get hung up on the movies following the comics on plot stuff. I consider the movies their own universe, separate from the comics. I just like to see that they are faithful to the "spirit" of the source material, if you know what I mean.


----------

